# Need Stage Crew-one day gig



## jeffa (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure if this is posted in the correct place, if not, feel free to move it.

I am having an event at an airplane hanger in Caldwell NJ in January and need to hire four people to set up, break down and make sure things run smoothly during the event and just generally help out at the event.

Anyone interested will be paid cash for the evening. Please email your interest, experience and home location (so I know how far you need to travel).


----------



## Footer (Jul 8, 2009)

You might want to check out backstagejobs.com, its free to post and many people look for overhire work there. 

Also... just an FYI thing....

I assume you are going to do the proper 1099 paperwork hiring an independent contractor and not taking out taxes, being that you are not supplying workmans comp insurance as well. 

People out there... remember... being paid cash means if you get hurt you are not protected. This is the type of thing Crew-One pulls, hiring everyone as an independent contractor so they are not responsible if an injury occurs. This also holds the person liable for any damage. Don't work like this if you can avoid it.


----------

